# Mobile drywall estimating app. Help!



## BcBadBoy (Aug 18, 2015)

I just downloaded a mobile estimating app call 3rd Arm Quotes. Has anybody else out there tried this yet? Is there a way to edit a quote that has special circumstances? I do not want to change my company preferences back and forth.


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

BcBadBoy said:


> I just downloaded a mobile estimating app call 3rd Arm Quotes. Has anybody else out there tried this yet? Is there a way to edit a quote that has special circumstances? I do not want to change my company preferences back and forth.


Basically you have two ways to change or customize the quote that your app creates.

1/ go to set company preferences/ quote text/ and select the quote tab at the top of the screen. Add or edit any lines that appear there. These changes will be applied to every quote your app generates in the future.

2/ on the finalize quote screen (In the job creation process) on the bottom left of the screen you will find three toggles. You can toggle on or off any of the automatically generated particulars. You can also click on "edit text details" to customize the particulars for this one quote. This will not affect any future quotes that you generate with the app.

Here is a link to the help video http://systemonesoftwaresolutions.com/portfolio/editing-quote/


----------



## BcBadBoy (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you for your quick response, it was very helpful.Is there a way to add level five finish just to one ceiling on my job?


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

BcBadBoy said:


> Thank you for your quick response, it was very helpful.Is there a way to add level five finish just to one ceiling on my job?


No worries. For help on the Level V check out this quick walk-thru
http://systemonesoftwaresolutions.com/portfolio/adding-finishing-details/


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

I was in the Nanimo yesterday helping out another drywall contractor with the app. He had created DonnaConna (sound board) as a new drywall type. The problem with that was it charged the same rate as drywall and it added tape and mud and texturing materials for the square footage of the DonnaConna. We came up with a strategy to add resilient channel and DonnaConna as an extra/price based on the square footage of the drywall covering it. It is extremely slick because you do not have to measure your rezbar or your DonnaConna at all. All that you need to do is add the drywall for that ceiling or wall, make a note of how much footage there is, then add resilient channel on 24 or 16 inch centres and DonnaConna as a finishing detail/extra on the pricing and extras screen for that square footage.
View attachment 21858

The cost will be added to your quote and the materials will be added to your material list.
View attachment 21866

Here is a screenshot of how I set up resilient channel 24 inches on center in my company preferences. 
View attachment 21874

Screenshot for the calculations of the required materials.
View attachment 21882

For double layer 5/8" type X I install rezbar on 16" centres. Remember only count the footage for one layer.
View attachment 21890

View attachment 21898

The calculation for price is based on the fact that I pay about two dollars a stick for resilient channel and I pay about three dollars a stick to install. I have added about $2.75 as a markup. Work that out as you see fit.
Here are some screenshots for how I set up the DonnaConna. I charge $20 a sheet materials and labour.
View attachment 21906

View attachment 21914

It will take you a few minutes to set this up but you will get those minutes back to the very first time you need to use resilient channel or soundboard.


----------



## BcBadBoy (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you for the great tip! I look forward to more.


----------



## ddwallvic (Aug 24, 2015)

Setting this up as we speak! This app just keeps getting better and better. If only you could add an option for a button that I could press to make my iPad go and do the work as well....... Near future??


----------



## BcBadBoy (Aug 18, 2015)

That would be awesome! Then I could finally retire.


----------

